# hello



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

i am not sure if i have depersonalization disorder, but for the past five or six month's i have not really felt "in life" i feel like i'm in a very dreamy state a lot of the time, or like i don't really have controll of myself. when i look in the mirror i feel as if it can not possibly be me. yesterday was the first time i had read up, or even heard of this disorder, and i'm glad theres this community. I often feel as if i am watching my life from birth to death, while just going through the days(kind of like a movie). I havn't felt happy or excited, the feeling of love has kind of deminished, and i have a lot of hate for myself. I am seeing a therapist and taking zoloft, neither are really helping.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

oh, and i was diagnosed with generalized anxiety and social anxiety. But i don't think i have social anxiety, it's just that i don't ever really have anything to talk about with people, even my best friends, because the only thing occupying my mind is i don't know what it is.i also often have a blank mind... does anyone feel like this?


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, the blank mind is familiar to alot of people here. To me too. How long are you taking Zoloft now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

about two or three weeks. i heard it's not supposed to really start working for around six weeks. I was told that it started helping a little at first but nothing seems to be happining, if anything i'm feeling worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

i also suffer from panic attacks quite frequently.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

what came first the dp or the panic? Were the panics caused by DP?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

the panic i think.


----------

